# Gargoyle costume for 2014



## Pbeck (Sep 26, 2014)

Wow! A gargoyle has always been on my costume "wish list" but I could never figure the wings out. 

This looks amazing, I cant wat to see the rest of the pictures.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Excellent work, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

Made a few improvments to the Gargoyle for Halloween this year! If I have time tomorrow before the kids start to come around I'll post some pics of the updates! Added some new purchases as well as improvments! Cheers!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautifully done! I can certainly see how you stole the show at the contest. Great additions, too!


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

Hey everyone! Had a great halloween this year! Lots of kids came by to trick or treat at the restaurant my wife and I own-Carpe Diem Cafe in Peterborough, Ontario. Obvious plug! Lol!

So here is what the gargoyle looked like this year(2014) with the updates and new parts. The shin armour, the chest armour, the white contact lenses and the fangs are all new this year. I reworked the digitigrade stilts, added earings to the prosthetic for added detail and did some more detail painting to the body. Hope you all like the changes! I was very pleased with the results. Posed for what must have been hundreds of photo ops and selfies!

Got into costume twice this year and won on both nights! Here are some pics from the nightclub and on the street spooking with other halloween fans!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Bro, that is badass.


----------



## kurtnotkirk (Nov 17, 2012)

Really Super job!! You have inspired me for a project I've been planning. I love how you sculpted and painted the musculature on the torso... I needed just that idea. Cool!

Kurt


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Very NICE!!
So how many people did you happen to terrorize!?
Just Curious? 
I "caught Hell" for three days after Halloween because my big skeleton costume was too scary even though I consciously stayed at least 95 feet away from all little kids at the Parade. (It's a small town,the Parade is all going on here Oct. 31st.)
Then my neighbor from across the street walked and carried his little Daughter right up to me and said:"Jim, say something , so she knows it's you."
His little girl would wake up about every other night at 10:30.. and then scream and cry for the next THREE to Four Hours!
So from deep inside my scary costume I calmly said :"I live across the street from you."
(So SHUT UP!) I wished I had said.
She grew up to be a fine and wonderful girl and Woman.
Maybe I helped that.. just a small bit?
(Insert evil laugh here~ )


----------



## Filmguy (May 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone who commented! Always nice to know your efforts have inspired others as I have been inspired by others on this forum! 
Quite a few kids were a little terrified but a few weeds ok after they heard me speak and then realized who I was. Then they couldn't stop talking to me and wanted pictures with me! Later at night on the town I think I frightened more adults than kids! 
Much fun was had not only by me but also for the people that I encountered! Many commented that they had never seen anything this elaborate and were excited to commend me on my efforts! I like the joy that something like this can bring to people. A very positive experience for me and others! So thank you all for your kind words of encouragement! 
Can't wait for next year!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Those are the best costume contest prizes I have ever seen!


----------

